# Scratched One Off The Bucket List (9/18/2015)



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever since I started fly fishing I had always said that "someday I'm going to catch a fish with the fly that I tied myself."

But, I'm not a naturally crafty person and all of the tools and materials really seemed intimidating. Plus, I'm a busy guy and if I've got free time I want to be ON the water.

That said, about 6 months ago I decided that I need something to do so I bit the bullet and started gathering up things to start fly tying.

Things started out slow, but I think I eventually got the hang of it with the help of forum member azvedo16, YouTube, and Vimeo. The most recent flies are looking really good.



















As I slipped away from the dock this morning my fly box was full of flies that had only been tied by me. It was kind of a cool feeling, just knowing that.

The plan was to use the gurglers to coax some wary reds from underneath some of my favorite dock lights. But, the wind put a damper on that plan. It's just too difficult to steer the boat with the trolling motor and fly cast in 10 mph winds- maybe one day I'll get it, but for now there's just too much going on. I did put the smackdown on the reds with the spinning gear though! 

Later in the morning I found some sheltered water and started casting the Clouser. I worked a school of menhaden when I felt that familiar "thump" and I strip set the hook.

It was something small, but I had hopes that it was at least a rat red or dink trout. Close!










Now. I know it's nothing glamorous, or table worthy. It's not a bone fish, a tarpon, or even a pompano. Just a lowly white trout.

But, it was still just the coolest thing and I was just really pumped up that I actually did it. 

So, scratch that one off.

Now, anyone have directions to the Playboy Mansion? It might just turn out to be an epic weekend.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! I really like that white gurgler you tied. I have been throwing a very similar one lately. It's my first 30mjnutes of daylight fly. 

I am doing some vise shopping myself. I hope to learn how to tie over the winter.

Congrats again!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> I am doing some vise shopping myself. I hope to learn how to tie over the winter.


Get a true rotary vise or you'll regret it (that's just my opinion!)


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Bucket List*

Great that you caught it off your own hand-tied fly. You may have to change your handle to 120HZ cause 60HZ isn't quite the frequency you have now reached.

Kidding of course, great job, keep it up. Nothing like taking a fish on a fly!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey way to go 60!!



hsiF deR said:


> I am doing some vise shopping myself. I hope to learn how to tie over the winter.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Take a look at Peak, know several that like that unit. I have a Renzetti traveler which I like fine.
> ...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's awesome to do....I've caught em on my own but they look no where as good as yours!!! Great job!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Ties.............ain't it great to catch on "one of yours" !!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have made lots of lures, spinner baits, balsa crank baits, jigs, etc. I enjoy being able to fool a fish with my handy work. It just adds a new level of enjoyment to the sport.


----------

